# BUG REPORT: Stonewalled by Dish "support" - Can't get 105



## YourNameHere (Jan 23, 2004)

Hello,

I am typically easy to get along with and have a great deal of patience when it comes to working bugs out of new technology. However, I have just been pushed past the limit by Dish "support".

BACKGROUND:

I have a 921 with a SuperDish. My locals are on 105. My orignal 921 would not lock on 105. Neither would my replacement. In fact I have yet to find a 921 owner that can lock on to 105.

Of course, this is something I would like to have fixed. I personally believe it to be a bug but have been very patient in going through all the motions of a zillion check swithces, swapping receivers, rebooting, etc. I have called Dish “support” numerous times and finally got the complete stonewall tonight. 

THE STONEWALL:

The first guy I spoke with in "advanced" had me do a check switch then told me to have the installer come back out becuase there was something wrong in the install. I explained that the installer had spent several hours on the phone with support the day of the install and that it was determined that the dish, lnbs, switch and cabling was fine. I can hook a 301 to the same feeds and lock 105 without any problem. I guess this guy was deaf because he kept insisting on having the installed come back out and "fix" the install. It ticke me off so I asked to speak with his supervisor and I got the same load of stuff from him (his name was Shawn by the way). He said it absolutely was not the 921 and there was something wrong with the install. I asked him if they tested the 921 I returned to verify that it does indeed with 105 and he said that I was not “privy to that information”. He "guaranteed" me that it was not a hardware (921) issue and it was related to the install. He also told me there was absolutely no way for me to request this be added to the known issues list for the 921.

So, now that my rant had ended, is there anyone at all out there who can get a lock on 105 with a 921?

At this point I have no idea what my next step is. Yes, I could call the installer but they happen to be located 300 miles away. Justin from Mainstreet was gracious enough to drive 6 hours to do my install. Does Dish really expect him to just run back out here? I would do it in a heartbeat if I actually though he could wave a magic wand to fix it but he spent several hours on the phone with support the day of the install. The install is fine, the 301s work perfectly, the switch works perfectly, the are no cabling issues, the install if fine.

What would you do if you were in my shoes?


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

What exactly is your setup?? Is it a superdish or something? I have two dishes, pointed at 110, 119, and 148, and I have no problems...


----------



## YourNameHere (Jan 23, 2004)

It is a SuperDish hitting 119, 110, 105 with a SW 34 switch (not 100% sure about that switch model number). The 921 detects 105 just fine during a checkswitch but doesn't display any signal strength.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Wait until the software update coming soon, it may fix the problem. I believe the 921 does not support 105 at all.

The regular support people barely know anything about the 921.


----------



## tgerrish (Jan 20, 2004)

Mike Richardson said:


> Wait until the software update coming soon, it may fix the problem. I believe the 921 does not support 105 at all.
> 
> The regular support people barely know anything about the 921.


The Dish tech. support guys seem to be mostly clueless about the 921. When my 921 had the now famous blue line issue, I contacted the Product Elevation group via email and got instructions to send my 921 in for repair; I did this and then called tech. support to temporarily activate an old (spare) receiver while the repair was being done.

Not only did tech. support not know anything about the blue line problem, they insisted on sending me a replacement 921 which was not screened for the problem and was worse than my original unit.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

YourNameHere - I'm sorry that you went through that with tech support. Most of the first level tech support people know almost nothing about the 921s. It's been reported here for some time that the 921 does not yet support the superdish in software. A check switch will see 105, but you can't lock onto any of the channels.

The developers are well aware of the problem, but from what I've heard, it's not on the list of fixes for the next software release. It is on the list, just farther down than the rebooting problems and the OTA problems.


----------



## YourNameHere (Jan 23, 2004)

I just want the issue to be on the list. I am not expecting a magic wand fix for it. If someone could confirm they were working on it, then I am a happy camper. It is just frustrating that I can't even get it on the list. According to Shawn, the "advanced" tech supervisor in charge of the 921 group, it is not on the list anywhere and there is no way for me to get it on the list. Obviously Shawn is not in the position he claims to be. 

I was able to obtain the email addresses for some of the top execs at Dish so maybe that route will yield more results.

So, I am correct in thinking that no one at all can lock 105 on a 921 using a SuperDish.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

YourNameHere - it is definitely on the list.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

YourNameHere said:


> It is a SuperDish hitting 119, 110, 105 with a SW 34 switch (not 100% sure about that switch model number). The 921 detects 105 just fine during a checkswitch but doesn't display any signal strength.


I have exactly the same setup, and my installer contacted Dish when 105 failed to lock, and he was told that it was a software bug with the 921 that would be fixed with a future update.


----------



## YourNameHere (Jan 23, 2004)

Yippie. The new sofware update fixed it. I now have 105 locals.

srrobinson2, are yours working now?


----------

